# Sexless marriage MotoDude's long term perspective



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

One day I noticed an old post in an old sexless marriage thread. The person who commented was MotoDude, whose name was unfamiliar. I thought that he had dropped out of TAM, but I was curious, so I PM'd him and shared the outcome of his situation.

He got out and regretted not having done it sooner.

What is noteworthy is that he has a longer perspective. And he might be willing to answer more questions, since sexless marriages are a consistent force in generation of threads.

If MotoDude does want to share, I'll delete this thread of course.

Thanks MotoDude for explaining.

LW




MotoDude said:


> Hi, The 19years I was doing my job, she was not my true love but I married her and I did what a husband jobs are. To love her, care, take care of her, work hard, tried to be lovey dovely and she always in that department she fails. When I want to huge her, I get rejected. Bedroom time, I asked, but always excuses and excuse, plus she also lazy which I can handle but the last 5 years or so, I found TAM and realized what a mess up life I have with her, then I started to talk to my married friends and how their wife are treating them...again I go fooooked me! I these stuff I missed for 19 years....I am so MAD, but now I'm more happier the day I left. No more ok tonight, nothing later only to hear ok, tomorrow, that day come, i'm tired, wait til weekend....pretty much never comes.
> 
> 
> LongWalk said:
> ...


----------



## Happilymarried25 (Mar 19, 2014)

Glad to hear you are happier now, your wife is too probably. Don't feel you left too late you were there for your children while they were growing up and that's very important.


----------

